
Nokia selected to be technology partner for Mission to Moon - retSava
https://www.nokia.com/en_int/news/releases/2018/02/27/nokia-is-selected-by-vodafone-to-be-its-technology-partner-for-mission-to-the-moon-project
======
retSava
Full (too long) title is,

    
    
        Nokia is selected by Vodafone to be its technology partner for Mission to the Moon project
    

Can be really cool; spaceX + 4g + moon + streaming video/pics!

